# Tongue and Groove Ceiling install....questions...



## Dr. Jim (Jul 6, 2007)

Greetings,
Just purchased a home in the woods,...and in a remodeling plan to give it more of a rustic look we are looking into either exposing the beams in the kitchen foyer ceiling OR doing tongue and groove on it. This ceiling is under the 2nd floor. There would be no structual walls or features affected.

Question: If I rip all the drywall out to see what kind of shape the beams are in, and then decide to do tongue and groove can I just do the T&G onto the beams? (assuming they run in the proper direction) OR would I need to re-drywall and then install?


thx!


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I finished our attic a couple months ago and ran carsiding (aka tongue and groove pine) right over the ceiling joists. As long as your beams are in line and won't make the finished ceiling wavy I would just go over them. Make sure you have insulation there before doing that.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The beams will be 2x8's or 10's. There will be wires running through them, maybe plumbing. There will be nails sticking out of the floor above.
You should be able to see which way the joists are running without removing the ceiling. You don't mention the thickness of the T&G wood. If 3/4", you can go directly on the joist. If it's 1/4-5/16" I would install it over drywall. You also don't mention the method of installation or whether it's finished or unfinished.
Ron


----------



## lynn Corum (Apr 4, 2012)

*tongue and groove wall*



Dr. Jim said:


> Greetings,
> Just purchased a home in the woods,...and in a remodeling plan to give it more of a rustic look we are looking into either exposing the beams in the kitchen foyer ceiling OR doing tongue and groove on it. This ceiling is under the 2nd floor. There would be no structual walls or features affected.
> 
> Question: If I rip all the drywall out to see what kind of shape the beams are in, and then decide to do tongue and groove can I just do the T&G onto the beams? (assuming they run in the proper direction) OR would I need to re-drywall and then install?
> ...


 If you decide to t & g, you will not need to dry wall first, but remember that
dry wall is 1/4" thick and your t & g is 3/4" thick which means you will need
to adjust any light switches and electric plugs out 1/4" or check with Hardware store on extensions.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Drywall SHOULD be 1/2" or possibly 5/8". Longer screws should solve any problem with light fixtures, or you can add and extension "ring" to the boxes.....


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Dr. Jim,
Here's a few pics of a room I just did for a customer. Gutted the old paneling and acoustical ceiling. Tore out all the old attrocious wiring and rewired to code. Used t & g 1 x 8" pine. Fun to work with and came out nice. Also, here's a pic of my garage addition with the same pine going on the ceiling. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

some inspectors want to see drywall with the seams taped behind wood paneling


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

nice job there Mike:thumbup:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I think Dr Jim must be finished with his project by now, that thread was started in 2007. I have responded to a thread that was out dated also.
You did a fantastic job with the T&G, it looks great.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

jiju1943 said:


> I think Dr Jim must be finished with his project by now, that thread was started in 2007. I have responded to a thread that was out dated also.
> You did a fantastic job with the T&G, it looks great.


LOL Jim,
I always forget to check the dates, even on milk cartons. Thanks,
Mike Hawkins


----------

